# Home made incubator have a look



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

ok i just made this incubator please tell me what you think, as you can see its not the best well i have put water in the base then bricks on top of that there is 2 cake racks, then lid with 2 cd cases pushing into it to see through a digital thermometer on top also, this is my first time making one. 

i am hoping to put bearded dragon eggs in there, i just look at the thermometer and its staying at 27.7c did i need to go up a bit more


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

is this ok thanks?


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

i can only think lack of replys is due to small pics and haviving to click on em/go throught them ?

i dont know about this type so just free bumping


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

tricky said:


> i can only think lack of replys is due to small pics and haviving to click on em/go throught them ?
> 
> i dont know about this type so just free bumping


hi thanks how do i get the pic bigger on here thanks


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

With photobucket, underneath the image you uploaded there are 4 link types. Just copy and paste the ones which have IMG tags around them

[IMG ] imgagehere[/IMG ]

Nick


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi, looking at the grilles you have used for the base, baby beardies will fall straight through the gaps. You might want to get hold of some really small squared mesh.

Other than that, everything else looks great :2thumb:


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

Arcaned said:


> Hi, looking at the grilles you have used for the base, baby beardies will fall straight through the gaps. You might want to get hold of some really small squared mesh.
> 
> Other than that, everything else looks great :2thumb:


 do i need the temp at 28c thanks?


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

Iv had my temp at 82F (about 27.7C) and it took 61 days for the babies to hatch with a 100% hatch rate on the first clutch. 28C should be fine and if it's true that temperature determines sex then you should get a mixed clutch.


----------



## wiz (Feb 1, 2009)

:bash:looking good what it cost to make


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

wiz said:


> :bash:looking good what it cost to make


£24 and this is my first time so i'm happy about that and i'll be even more happy if it work's:lol2:


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

£24 is a good price and i think you got a bargain. Hopefully it works for you.

Regarding the photo situation, you only have to click 1 photo then when your at photobucket you can scroll through them all so it's not that much of a problem


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

yes it will be ok but you will need to put a lid on the egg boxes or the condensation will drip from the poly box lid onto them


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

kettykev said:


> yes it will be ok but you will need to put a lid on the egg boxes or the condensation will drip from the poly box lid onto them


I never used lids on my egg boxes and didnt have any problems, although i did check the lid every couple of days, wiped it and topped the water up. Just had a 100% hatch rate from a similar setup. Will get some photos soon


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

ok i've made some changes now, what do you think i don't wanna get to the last minute and be unperpared sorry for all the queshons:2thumb:

IMG]http://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv246/luke2828/Picture829.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks great. Good job and goodluck with the eggs. 

Iv managed to get a photo of the inside of my incubator but it's not very detailed and can't get any better photos as i still have eggs in incubation. So i have wrote a mini guide with what iv done and used.

Basically, i had an old computer scanner so decided to break it apart and use the part with the glass. The reason for me keeping the glass part is so that i can see underneath and keep a check on the water level below. I drilled a few 0.6mm holes in the plastic part to allow air flow, humidity and heat to pass through. This was then placed in the incubator on top of 2 bricks (1 left and 1 right)

The water heater is set at 84F and is sat below the scanner bed (obviously in the water). Iv got a humidity guage in there which im not sure if it works or not but it's easier to just check condensation on the incubator lid and the egg tub lids. There is also a heatmat at the front, i only use this when a clutch starts hatching so that i can take the lid half off the incubator and keep check on them. This helps keep the other clutches that aren't ready, warm but i keep an eye on the temperature guage to make sure theres no sudden change in temperature.

Iv never misted any of the eggs as some people have said to do so. I candle the eggs, once per week to see how they are developing and to allow a little air exchange. Before i candle the eggs i wipe the lid of the incubator and the lids of the tubs. I occasionally poor some water down the side of the tubs, not alot but just to keep the humidity good.

And last but not least, I have lined the incubator lid with silver kitchen foil. Not exactly sure what made me do this but i have done it anyway lol. So far using the method explained iv had 1 clutch hatch a couple of days ago with a 100% hatch rate and all healthy babies. Hope this information helps you with anything you might need to know.


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

thank you very much mate for your help, look's very good i must say


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

No probs. You will hear alot of stuff regarding incubation, some of which isn't really needed. Iv had alot of people say don't do that or do this and personally i would rather hear information from someone that has been there and done it. No offence to anyone on here, im not just referring to this site before i get flamed.

There is alot of information about not twisting/turning/tilting the eggs. When my female had laid they eggs and was filling the hole back in, she headbutt some of the eggs and knocked them over into a totally different position. Also when i was getting the eggs back out i accidentally dropped one (not from a great height but enough to do some damage and made it roll). I marked the eggs that had been moved and the one i had dropped. All 15 eggs have just hatched so im very surprised and very lucky.

All of the babies seem fine, have all their limbs and are eating ok. I dont think you need to be as gentle as some people make out but still be pretty careful as i might have just had alot of luck on my side


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks again i need all the info i can get, can you tell on bearded's how long till they have the eggs?


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

You can indeed. My female filled out more in the stomach and nearer the time she is ready to lay the eggs you will see that her stomach is very bumpy/lumpy. Also, she will refuse any food up to 5 days before she is ready to lay. My female stops eating 3 days before she is due.

You will also notice a change in her, mine goes nuts and gets as close as she can to my UV light. She will also try and dig the whole vivarium up and scratch at different spots in the viv.

Again, im not saying this is right or wrong but some people say put a sand box in the viv with her and some say remove her from the tank and put her in a sand box. My female wouldn't lay with the sandbox in the viv so now i have an old kitchen bin for her to use. Once i know she is ready to lay, i dampen the sand and save her some work by making a cave for her. This way i know the sand is damp enough to mold/form but she always makes minor adjustments.

I place her in the sand and put a piece of wood i made up with a heat bulb attached across the top. Then just leave her to do her business. I keep check on her so that i know roughly where the eggs are laid and to make sure she is ok in there.


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

i'll get some good pic up for you so you can have a look a her and tell me what you think


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

this is her:2thumb:


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

Looking at the second, third and fourth photo's, i would say definately pregnant. Is she scratching around in the tank at all? Still eating as normal? A few members might not advise this but i did it when my beardy was first pregnant and know of a few other members who have. Very gently press the bulges in her stomach and see if they feel hardish and keep the oval shape when pressed. Don't press too hard though.

Did you see your beardies mating? Or know roughly when they might have? It's approximately 3 weeks from that time that she will be due to lay. From record with mine, she laid the eggs every three weeks on a tuesday, this being her fourth and probably last clutch for the year. My pair only mated twice so remember that she can retain sperm for up to a max of 5 clutches.


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

Arcaned said:


> Looking at the second, third and fourth photo's, i would say definately pregnant. Is she scratching around in the tank at all? Still eating as normal? A few members might not advise this but i did it when my beardy was first pregnant and know of a few other members who have. Very gently press the bulges in her stomach and see if they feel hardish and keep the oval shape when pressed. Don't press too hard though.
> 
> Did you see your beardies mating? Or know roughly when they might have? It's approximately 3 weeks from that time that she will be due to lay. From record with mine, she laid the eggs every three weeks on a tuesday, this being her fourth and probably last clutch for the year. My pair only mated twice so remember that she can retain sperm for up to a max of 5 clutches.


not scratching was ok at eating yesterday but to day would not take food from me, mating don't no as i got her like that on saturday just gone plus 2 more male and female, he told me she was pregnant and she could go in the next week but to me she look like she could go now i'm just being so impatient can not wait.


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

I know how you mean, i was exactly the same. It all goes by so quick from egg laying to hatching. If your female refused food today, at a rough guess i would say she will start scratching Thursday. Keep me updated of the progress. As soon as my female starts digging, i know she is ready to lay. She doesn't dig for a few days and then lay. Make sure you got everything ready as you will have some eggs very soon


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

Arcaned said:


> I know how you mean, i was exactly the same. It all goes by so quick from egg laying to hatching. If your female refused food today, at a rough guess i would say she will start scratching Thursday. Keep me updated of the progress. As soon as my female starts digging, i know she is ready to lay. She doesn't dig for a few days and then lay. Make sure you got everything ready as you will have some eggs very soon


 yes got everything ready


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

Make sure your incubator is up to temp too and running at a stable temp


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

still no eggs


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't think it will be much longer now though mate. Is she still eating ok?


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

Arcaned said:


> I don't think it will be much longer now though mate. Is she still eating ok?


 she had 2 adult locust today but that's all she would have


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

have u given her deep ish sand to lay her eggs in?


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

snake rescuer said:


> have u given her deep ish sand to lay her eggs in?


 yes mate got sand and vermiculite in there


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

still no eggs took some more pics today it looks as though all the eggs have moved towards her book end is that right? plus there is still no digging and she eating fine today what do you think


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

so what do you think?


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry iv not replied in a few days mate. From what i know, your female will only lay the eggs in damp sand. Once she has laid the eggs you can dig them out and place them in tubs of damp vermiculite/perlite.

If she is definately pregnant which she does look it, she has been like that a while now and probably can't find a suitable place to dig. Try with a tub of damp sand in there as she could end up egg bound.

Also, try giving her a warm bath. I leave mine in the water for around 15-20 minutes. It might help her relax but just be ready incase she decides to lay the eggs in the water like mine did.


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

luke28 said:


> still no eggs took some more pics today it looks as though all the eggs have moved towards her book end is that right? plus there is still no digging and she eating fine today what do you think
> 
> image this is damp
> image
> ...


ok i think she is about a month pregnant now and was pregnant when i got her i'll get her a nice warm bath today to then see how she is thanks for all the help


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

still no eggs


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

still no eggs dont no what to do now


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

HI mate

Not going to be much help about your lack of eggs but just wondered if that is an aquarium heater that is in the bottom of your incubator? If so have you checked it is still in tact and has not melted your box? They are designed to be under water and I have had a few explode in my time when I have left them on while out of water. They just seem to keep heating and heating untill they pop. Would not like that to happen and ruin your attempt at breeding. 
It may well be fine just thouight I would let you know just in case.


----------



## morerepsthanazoo (Mar 11, 2007)

Beardies will lay their eggs in almost anything that is damp and deep enough to excavate a hole in. Vermiculite is fine as is sand and vermiculie mix I personally use garden compost or a compost and perlite mix. Some beardies will dig for days before they finally decide on a time and suitable place to lay their eggs. Don't worry too much. As long as you provide a large enough container for her to get into and dig a burrow then things should be ok. One thing though. How damp is your laying substrate?? It needs to be moist but not too wet or too dry. You can do the " clump test" to check this.. If you can squeeze the substrate and water comes out it is too wet. If you squeeze it and it falls apart it is too dry. When squeezed it should clump together in a lump and stay like this. Too wet and your girl will tire out trying to dig in it. Too dry and it will keep falling back in on her. Both of these things will put her off laying.


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

hi all thanks for getting back to me, i dont think there is any eggs :bash:


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

russm said:


> HI mate
> 
> Not going to be much help about your lack of eggs but just wondered if that is an aquarium heater that is in the bottom of your incubator? If so have you checked it is still in tact and has not melted your box? They are designed to be under water and I have had a few explode in my time when I have left them on while out of water. They just seem to keep heating and heating untill they pop. Would not like that to happen and ruin your attempt at breeding.
> It may well be fine just thouight I would let you know just in case.


If you look carefully you will see that the water heater is submerged in water so shouldn't be a problem.

Sorry to hear that Luke, do you know for definate that your dragon isn't pregnant? Regardless, you still have everything ready for future use.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Arcaned said:


> If you look carefully you will see that the water heater is submerged in water so shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Luke, do you know for definate that your dragon isn't pregnant? Regardless, you still have everything ready for future use.


That is cool then. I did not look at the pictures in full size so did not notice.


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

Although i have noticed the water heater if completely submerged in the water and im not sure it can be like that? The heater i have in my incubator needs to be stood vertically with the top staying out of water. It has a Min -> Max level on it.


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

Arcaned said:


> If you look carefully you will see that the water heater is submerged in water so shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Luke, do you know for definate that your dragon isn't pregnant? Regardless, you still have everything ready for future use.


 no dont no for definate mate but its looking that way everythink is ready just in case, my asian water dragon's where breeding last night so one good thing is i have every think i need:2thumb:


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

That's good to hear mate. She does look pregnant in some of the photo's but it's pretty hard to tell. 

Goodluck with your water dragons :2thumb:


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

Arcaned said:


> That's good to hear mate. She does look pregnant in some of the photo's but it's pretty hard to tell.
> 
> Goodluck with your water dragons :2thumb:


took some more pic today of her she look pregnant


----------

